# Cyclocross riding in the North West



## rideswithmoobs (2 May 2013)

Hi,
New to forum and currently have a Cube cross race. I know summer is fast approaching but seen as the weather in the North is usually wet, muddy and cold I thought I would keep on riding my CX bike. Only got it towards end of last year after selling road bike so still don't know any good places to ride off road thats suited to CX.
I live in Morecambe so any advice on routes or places would be muchly appreciated


----------



## Howard (6 May 2013)

Anything that can be ridden on a cross country mtb can also be ridden on a cross bike - just find the local trails and go from there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2013)

Check out the website of the NWCCA, they may run a summer series like the YCCA?

http://nwcca.org.uk/

http://www.yorkshirecyclocross.org.uk/


----------



## Helenoutlaw (19 Jun 2013)

interesting web site


----------

